# s/s+, ss/ss+, sss+



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

crs and cbs all available at frank's aquarium!!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi mr_bako, how about the mini pellia, is it at frank's as well? Thanks.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Prices please? =D


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*shrimp and mosses*

pellia moss 10$ (buy more then 3 @ 9 each) all sold out will restock in 1 week

cbs s/s+ 12.50 buy 5 or more 10 each. in stock

crs ss/ss+ 21.00 buy 5 or more 18 each. in stock

crs sss+ 50.00 buy 4 or more 45 each. in stock

what else coming in is,

flame moss on stone 9$ (buy more then 3 @ 8 each) restock in 1 week

mini xmas moss on stone 10$ (buy more then 3 @ 8 each) restock in 1 week


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Is that regular pellia or mini pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia)?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Is that regular pellia or mini pellia (Riccardia chamedryfolia)?


Mini Pellia, not the regular large one.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

new pricing

pellia moss 10$ (buy more then 3 @ 8 each) all sold out will restock in 1 week

cbs s/s+ 12.50 buy 5 or more 10 each. in stock

crs ss/ss+ 20.00 buy 5 or more 16 each. in stock

crs sss+ 50.00 buy 4 or more 45 each. in stock

what else coming in is,

flame moss on stone 9$ (buy more then 3 @ 8 each) restock in 1 week

mini xmas moss on stone 10$ (buy more then 3 @ 8 each) restock in 1 week


----------

